# chrome plated plastic trims



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

My chrome plated plastic wheel trims are turning green , how can I clean them without damaging the plating ?
GEOMAR


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi GEOMAR 

Try using some Fenwick’s caravan wash the yellow bottle, use an old spray type bottle put one part cleaner and one part warm water spray on and using a soft nylon brush it should remove without marking.

Regards
Ray


----------

